# Removal of nuss bar



## GIBBERS (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone know the cpt code for removal of the 'nuss' bar?
This is an internal bar that is used for the correction of pectus excavatum.
Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jun 5, 2009)

look at 20680

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## GIBBERS (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, mary!


----------

